
A placebo for pain relief – even when you know it's a placebo - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-placebo-for-pain-reliefeven-when-you-know-its-not-real-11579525202
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/V82fg](http://archive.is/V82fg)

